
Russia Considers Returning Snowden to U.S. To ‘Curry Favor’ with Trump - suprgeek
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/russia-eyes-sending-snowden-u-s-gift-trump-official-n718921
======
linkregister
I would hope that the U.S. wouldn't give in on sanctions over that exchange.
The U.S. has almost nothing to gain from Snowden's return.

~~~
kafkaesq
Unfortunately it's not up to "the U.S." to make such a decision; but to the
current so-called administration.

Which, as we have seen in regard to just about every "decision" it has made
thus far -- couldn't begin to care about rational cost-benefit analysis, as it
is generally known.

~~~
krapp
Apparently, all it took to convince Trump to OK the Yemen raid was his
military advisors telling him Obama wouldn't have been brave enough to do it.
I don't know if it's true, but nothing about Trump that i've observed makes it
seem unlikely.

I mean, Benghazi was bad, but Trump maybe getting headfaked into killing 23
civilians and a Navy SEAL is just pathetic.

~~~
aianus
You would prefer that Trump, a lifelong civilian, should ignore and override
his experienced military advisors instead?

~~~
kafkaesq
From the information we have so far, it does not appear that his people
"advised" him to order that raid; in fact, they gave him plenty of indications
that it was actually a Very Bad Idea (for the reasons that have since come to
light: inadequate intelligence, no backup plan, etc).

So if anything, he appears to have overridden the counsel of his experienced
military advisors, himself.

~~~
krapp
>in fact, they gave him plenty of indications that it was actually a Very Bad
Idea (for the reasons that have since come to light: inadequate intelligence,
no backup plan, etc).

And then someone told him to nut up or shut up, and here we are.

